# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Potenz nach Prostatektomie

## roberto510

Hallo zusammen
Anfang September wurde ich mit der "Da Vinci"-Methode operiert.
OP und anschliessende Reha verliefen problemlos.
Zur evtl. Wiedererlangung der Potenz nehme ich 2 - 3 Mal pro Woche 10, selten 20 mg Cialis ein.
Damit spürte ich schon bald ab und zu spontane nächtliche Erektionen.
Hier liegt mein Problem/meine Unsicherheit: Habe das Gefühl, dass diese Erektionen sehr unregelmässig sind - manchmal ist jede Nacht etwas spürbar, manchmal für längere Zeit wieder "tote Hose"...
Kann mir jemand diese Unterschiede erklären?

P.S. Libido ist so gross wie vor der OP, GV ist mit Hilfe der Vakuumpumpe problemlos möglich.

----------


## vaukaa

> Hallo zusammen
> Anfang September wurde ich mit der "Da Vinci"-Methode operiert.
> OP und anschliessende Reha verliefen problemlos.
> Zur evtl. Wiedererlangung der Potenz nehme ich 2 - 3 Mal pro Woche 10, selten 20 mg Cialis ein.
> Damit spürte ich schon bald ab und zu spontane nächtliche Erektionen.
> Hier liegt mein Problem/meine Unsicherheit: Habe das Gefühl, dass diese Erektionen sehr unregelmässig sind - manchmal ist jede Nacht etwas spürbar, manchmal für längere Zeit wieder "tote Hose"...
> Kann mir jemand diese Unterschiede erklären?
> 
> P.S. Libido ist so gross wie vor der OP, GV ist mit Hilfe der Vakuumpumpe problemlos möglich.


Also, lieber Roberto, ich würde an Deiner Stelle erst mal allen Heiligen für Deine OP danken und eine Kerze in Altötting stiften. Und dann nochmals danken ...
Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, was Du mit "unregelmäßigen Erektionen" meinst. Ich habe mein ganzes Leben -in der Nacht!!- ebensolche gehabt und auch mal für längere Zeit "tote Hose" und trotzdem bevölkerungspolitisch meinen Mann gestanden ...
Mann, Du bist höchstwahrscheinlich dem Tod erst mal von der Schippe gehüpft und -im übrigen- Deine OP liegt gerade mal 3-4 Monate zurück, da sind ein paar "unregelmäßige E." schon mal drin. Andere hier im Forum wären froh, sie hätten überhaupt welche ...
Also, don't panic, es wird schon.

Spass beseite: Es kann -bei nervenschonender OP beidseitig- schon mal bis zu 2 Jahren dauern, bis wieder alles sich aufrichtet. 

Volker

----------


## monikamai

Hallo,ich sehe,das dieses Thema im Forum sehr ungern angesprochen wird!!!!Die letzte Anwort war am Sie haben es vielleicht schon vorher abgeschrieben,aber es gibt viele,die nach der OP darunter leiden,das es nicht mehr geht.Wäre es nicht für Euch alle,die sich "nur noch über PSA ec."unterhalten auch schön ----mal wieder Sex zuhaben???????Ich habe im Forum vergeblich gesucht,nach einer Ecke,die Hilfe gibt in diesem Problem!!Wäre froh,wenn sich Frauen,von Betroffenen sich melden würden,da unsere Männer,nicht den Mut haben,sich zu diesem Thema Stellung zunehmen!
Vielleicht klärt "Mann"mich jetzt auf,das ich im falschem Forum bin!Danke-dann geh ich ins richtige!!!!
Danke für Eure Hilfe,
Monika

----------


## HorstK

Monika, evtl. sind auch diese Seiten für Dich/Euch interessant (falls nicht schon bekannt): 

http://www.impotenz-selbsthilfe.de/

http://www.impotenz-selbsthilfe.de/umgang/

Alles Gute,

Horst

----------


## monikamai

Hallo Spertel,ich habe über 70zig Jährige gesprochen,weil diese wohl jenseid von gutem und bösem sind!Wir sind aber noch nicht soweit und darum hätte ich in diesem Forum mal jemanden gesprochen,der auch noch an Sex nach der OP denkt!!!Scheind es wohl keinen mehr zugeben!Es gibt den Krebs!Es gibt die OP!Aber es gibt auch ein leben danach!!Welche Möglichkeiten-Hilfen-alles was uns da weiter hilft,ist auch wichtig!!!!!!!Vielleicht sagen viele-Du hast es erstmal geschafft---sei froh---alles ist nebensache,aber das ist nicht so---das weis ich von vielen betroffenen!
Danke,für eine ehrliche Antwort,
Monika

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Moni,
ganz klar ist mir dein Anliegen nicht. Willst du nun konkrete Hilfen bei Impotenz? Dann hast du von HorstK brauchbare Hinweise erhalten. Willst du Ratschläge, wie man Sex ohne Erektion gestalten kann, brauchen du und dein Partner Phantasie und vielleicht das ein oder andere Hilfsmittel. Wie und womit du deinen Partner erregen kannst, wird dir wohl niemand so allgemein erklären können. Fiele mir da selbst nichts ein, würde ich mich auf spezialisierten Seiten oder im Sex-Shop umsehen.
Brauchst du aber nur Hoffnung, dann kann ich sie dir geben. Als jung (49) nervschonend Operierter hatte ich bereits circa 2 Monate nach der OP keine diesbezüglichen Probleme und habe sie bis dato auch noch nicht bekommen; ohne jedes Hilfsmittel oder einschlägige Pillen. Das gibt es halt auch! Aber eine Regel kann man daraus offenbar nicht ableiten.

Alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## monikamai

Hallo Wassermann,uns fehlt es nicht an Phantasie,an ausdauer-sondern ich wollle einfach mal hören,wie es "Euch"gegangen ist!Jeder redet über es "tröpfelt "noch ein wenig.Aber keiner sagt ehrlich---wie geht es im Bett!!!!!!!!!!Im Forum sind so viele Männer,die jeden Tag sich Stunden austauschen,nur ist das eine Sache,die Tabu ist???????
Ich habe jetzt nicht nur den Wassermann angesprochen----gerne auch Rückmeldungen von anderen,die den Mut haben,über ihre Erfahrungen zusprechen!!!
Es gibt doch in diesem Forum auch Männer,die noch ein Leben haben nach der OP!Denen erstmal ein guter PSA-WERT-reicht-und die dann erst mal an was anderes denken!So gut-wer kann da weiter helfen????
Danke,
Monika

----------


## RalfDm

> darum hätte ich in diesem Forum mal jemanden gesprochen,der auch noch an Sex nach der OP denkt!!!Scheind es wohl keinen mehr zugeben!


Hallo Monika,

mir scheint, Du kennst die Seite "PK&Liebesleben" im Forumextrakt nicht. Sie ist - ich habe es gerade geprüft - von den etwa 500 Seiten des Forumextrakt die - na was wohl? - sextgrößte.

Ralf

----------


## cligensa

Hallo Spertel,
Du brauchst nur mal ein paar verständnisvoll positive Gedanken daran verschwenden, dass Frauen in der Partnerschaft ein Anrecht auf intensivste Lebensfreude, nämnlich Sex, haben. Da gibt es auch bei operierten 70jährigen Greisen nichts Köstliches zu amüsieren (wollen wir mal gegeneinander Skirennen fahren? Ich bin 72, wenn auch nicht operiert). Die Frauen sind nämlich gesund und wollen eine intensive Beziehung in ihrer Partnerschaft. Sie wollen nicht selbst Defizite erleiden oder die körperliche Intensität mit Ihrem Partner wegen seiner Erektionsprobleme einfach nicht mehr erleben. Manchen Frauen ging die frühere Schwanzbezogenheit beim Sex sowieso auf den Keks. Oft sind Männer mit den Erektionsproblemen nach der OP viel einfühlsamer in der Partnerschaft.
Dein Macho versucht immer noch aus allen vorderen Hosenknopflöchern zu schauen. 
Der konkreteste Rat auch für Monika kam von Ralf: Bitte "PK&Liebesleben" im Forumextrakt lesen.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## hulda_bauer

ich finde es schon mal nicht schlecht das es mal so offen angesprochen wird, denn es ist ein tabu thema nach wie vor, das es alle nicht schön finden ok , aber keiner spricht drüber, schön ist es auch nicht wenn es tröpfelt aber dazu gibt es genug kommentare, das ist so , aber es muss jeder seinen weg selber finden auch wahr , aber mann kann ,und es wird sich schon ab un zu in pm ausgestauscht, da war meine meinung mal dazu

----------


## corvus

Also obwohl ich noch nicht in diesem Sinne also "nach OP" betroffen bin und immer noch hoffe das dies auch nicht nötig  werden wird .. aber wenn, dann heißt es "wat mut dat mut"
Aber wie ich in meiner Vorstellung schrieb, ich leide seid 10 Jahren unter erektiler Dysfunktion und sage mal so ... man kann darüber trauern oder jede Nacht ins Kissen heulen, aber ich und meine Frau haben auch die Erfahrung gemacht .. das es auch ohne Rammsteins --- "Rein, Raus" --- geht und das man neue Wege des Beieinandersein lernen und vor allem genießen kann.
Hoffen das es mal wieder geht und steht :-) habe ich zwar auch und werde diese nicht aufgeben ... aber es nützt nicht dem Wollen hinterher zuhecheln.

Corvus ... der auch hier noch hoffende Rabe

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo monikamai!
Bevor ich radikal operiert wurde und die Vakuumpumpe schon mal vorab ausprobierte war für mich alles graue Theorie. Ich war 47 Jahre, hatte nie Potenzprobleme.

Nach OP hat ich erstmal Probleme überhaupt wieder auf die Beine zu kommen.(tiefe Venentrompose)
In der Apotheke sollte ich mir Einlagen abholen. Ich stand mit meiner Freundin 33 J.
blond, schlank, gutaussehend einer ebenso attraktiven Frau gegenüber und mir werden "Pampers" zur Auswahl vorgeführt. Ich versank im Boden.

Ein Strahlentherapeut sagte mir:" Sie sind nicht verheiratet? da wird Sie ihre Freundin verlassen!

In der Reha bekam ich eine Vakuumpumpe zum Üben und eine einmalige Spritze in den Penis(die darauffolgende Erektion tat einfach nur weh).
Dann kam die Chemo. 6 Monate, bis das letzte Haar ausging. Zugenommen hab ich in der Zeit nicht aber angesehen hat Manns oder Frau mir schon.

Im Großen und Ganzen kreisten meine Gedanken in der ersten Zeit "danach" eigentlich immer nur ums Leben selber und nicht mehr weiter.

Was ich damit ausdrücken möchte ist daß das größte Problem für mich die Psyche war. Meine Sexualität war mir völlig "abhanden" gekommen. Ich hatte gar keinen Bezug mehr zu meinem früheren Sexualleben. 
Meine Partnerin sagte mir:" Mir ist wichtig das du die Nähe zu mir suchst, ohne Nähe, Berührungen, Zärtlichkeiten?...........da hätt ich ein Problem.
Die Jahre vergingen, die Therapien wurden weniger, fielen weg, und mein Äußeres,wie auch ich, erholten sich.
Errektionen stellten sich so halbwegs wieder auf und ein GV war erstmals wieder nach 1000 Tagen möglich und genußvoll für beide. Ich probierte die Pumpe wieder aus die das Ganze noch verfestigte und meine sexuelle Sicherheit kam nach und nach wieder in Schwung.
Als ich meinen Uro darauf ansprach das wir wieder GV haben fragte er mich:
"Mit Viagra, Pumpe ?
Nein, nein, ohne allles!
Und wie erklären sie das?????
Naja, eigentlich müßt er es mir ja erklären.
Meine Erfahrungswerte: Gewichtreduktion fördert die Durchblutung
Vielleicht haben sich auch paar Nervenenden wieder gefunden
Psyche: mich so nehmen wie ich bin Naja... und natürlich eine verständnisvolle Partnerin die diese schwere Zeit mit durchsteht. Natürlich sind die Orgasmen heute nicht mehr so intensiv wie früher aber das erklärt sich ja auch aus der Tatsache das da so einiges, wie Samenleiter, Nervenstränge ect. gekappt wurde. Aber ich bin mit meinen trockenen Orgasmen auch zufrieden und das die Errektion nicht mehr auf den Fingerschnipp reagiert, hab ich akzeptiert, wie vieles das sich in meinem Leben verändert hat, auch zum Guten das ich heute nicht mehr missen möchte z.B. mein Verhältnis zu meinem Sohn.

Nach OP ohne Errektion waren für mich Gespräche über Errektion...... naja..........
vielleicht wie .........Fahren ohne Führerschein !

So jetzt aber ab ins Bett.

Gruß Klausi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Monika, einen schönen Sonntag.



> Hallo,ich sehe,das dieses Thema im Forum sehr ungern angesprochen wird!!!!Die letzte Anwort war am Sie haben es vielleicht schon vorher abgeschrieben,aber es gibt viele,die nach der OP darunter leiden,das es nicht mehr geht.Wäre es nicht für Euch alle,die sich "nur noch über PSA ec."unterhalten auch schön ----mal wieder Sex zuhaben???????


Von vielen Seiten hast Du hier Antworten bekommen, die Dich letztlich nicht befriedigt haben. Es ist für mich als Mann sicher was anderes über Sexualität zu sprechen/schreiben als intime, aus der Beziehung erlebte oder gewünschte Praktiken hier öffentlich zu machen. Das hat auch nichts mit dem Alter zu tun. Jede Beziehung braucht eine ganz spezielle Art von Intimität. Es würde auch nicht Intimität heißen, wenn es sich um allgemein gültige Sexualität handeln würde.



> Ich habe im Forum vergeblich gesucht,nach einer Ecke,die Hilfe gibt in diesem Problem!!Wäre froh,wenn sich Frauen,von Betroffenen sich melden würden,da unsere Männer,nicht den Mut haben,sich zu diesem Thema Stellung zunehmen!
> Vielleicht klärt "Mann"mich jetzt auf,das ich im falschem Forum bin!Danke


Ich möchte dieses Forum nicht als für Deine Fragen hinderlich bezeichnen, aber die größeren Sorgen von uns gesundheitlich Betroffenen scheinen die Bewältigungen der Krankheit selbst und Nebenwirkungen die uns stündlich bewegen zu sein. 
Solltest Du auf Menschen treffen wollen, die Sexualität in der Partnerschaft als ihr Hauptthema besprechen wollen, kannst Du ja mal in *diesem Forum* stöbern und schauen, ob Du da Antworten auf Deine Fragen bekommst.

Beste Grüße
Heribert

----------


## monikamai

Hallo Heribert,
danke für Deine Zeilen!Aber auf verschiedenen Seiten,war ich schon und so ganz sind sie nicht mein Fall,weil sie rechtwenig mit Potenzverlust,nachPK zutuen haben.Was schlimm ist,es kommen jeden Tag zig Mails rein--mal Seitensprung angebote,mal Pillen und noch viel krassere Angebote!
Habe von einem Forumsteilnehmer,einen Buchtipp erhalten!Tote Hose--worüber Männer nicht sprechen--von Walter Raaflaub---kennst Du das????
Monikamai

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Monika,
zu dem Buch, welches ich mir von einem Betroffenen aus der Nachbarschaft ausleihen konnte, sage ich mal folgendes:
Alle medizinischen und technisch beschriebene Möglichkeiten findest Du auch *hier...* Ansonsten kann man schon noch was dazu lernen, wenn man es denn will und der Partner sich darauf einlässt!!!
Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## corvus

Auch corvus sagt mal danke für diesen Link, trotz meiner langen Störungsgeschichte ... sehr interessante Seite

corvus der neugierige Rabe

----------


## Harro

*Zum Abschluss noch diese geballte Ladung an wertvollem Forumsextrakt:
*
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...60&postcount=3

Danach dies: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...66&postcount=5

Aber es geht weiter: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...74&postcount=7

Endlich die ersehnte Antwort einer Ehefrau, die das ausdrückt, worum es wirklich im Leben zwischen zwei sich liebenden Menschen geht: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0&postcount=10

Ob die vielen ??????? und !!!!!!! nur zum Füllen der jeweils mageren Texte eingeblendet oder durch Fehler der Tastatur ausgelöst wurden, muss nicht geklärt werden. 

Leider wurden Beiträge gelöscht, so dass auch nicht mehr herausgefunden werden wird, wo man "unter der Gürtellinie" einzuordnen hat. Die durchaus nicht nach einem Macho klingenden Darlegungen von Spertel fanden meine Zustimmung, obwohl ich zu der Altersgruppe der über 70-jährigen zähle.




> Hallo Spertel,ich habe über 70zig Jährige gesprochen,weil diese wohl jenseid von gutem und bösem


Sinniges Zitat der Ehefrau eines Betroffenen. Lässt sich die Forumsqualität so steigern?

Letztmalig P.S.: Ich bin noch lange nicht (trotz demnächst 76 Jahren "jenseits von Gut und Böse", sondern ich erfreue mich bestens seit mehr als 30 Jahren eines geregelten und gesunden Ehelebens mit einer um 15 Jahre jüngeren, verständnisvollen Ehefrau.

Nach einem am heutigen Tage statt gefundenen längeren Telefongespräch mit einem Forumsbenutzer, der leider weniger rosige Aussichten auf längeres Überleben hat, bitte ich auch letztmalig um Verständnis, wenn ich sehr allergisch auf die obigen Bekundungen einer so verzweifelten Frau reagiere.  

*"Viele Menschen wissen, dass sie unglücklich sind. Aber noch mehr Menschen wissen nicht, dass sie glücklich sind."*
(Albert Schweitzer, 14.01.1875 - 04.09.1965) 

Hutschi

----------


## monikamai

Hallo Hutschi,danke für Deine Zeilen!Aber ich finge es nicht gut,das ich seid einigen Tagen,als fustríerte Ehefrau angegriffen werde!Habe einen Vater-Enddarmkrebs-Enstadium!Mutter-100%Plfegefall-Mann-siehe Profil!Wenn man dann auch noch mal Sex fragt,ist das natürlich schlimm!!!
Einige Hinweise auf Seiten,sind nett gemeint,doch ich habe schon so viele schlechte Erfahrunen gemacht!!!!Seitenweise Mail`s ----Sex---Potenzprobeme!!!!und noch schlimmer!!!Nur das ist doch nicht,was man will---ist einfach nur wiederlich!!!!!
Haben vielleicht aneinander vorbei geredet,
Monikamai

----------


## Harro

*Löschung

*Liebe Monika, es tut mir für Dich leid, dass Deine leider zu oft einseitig ausgerichteten Beiträge hier nicht so gut angekommen sind. Ich habe meinen Beitrag aus Respekt vor Dir gelöscht und werde diesen Beitrag im Zuge weiterer Bereinigungen in den nächsten Tagen auch wieder löschen. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du mit der ganzen Misere klar kommst.

Hutschi

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Monika



> Aber ich finge es nicht gut,das ich seid einigen Tagen,als fustríerte Ehefrau angegriffen werde!Habe einen Vater-Enddarmkrebs-Enstadium!Mutter-100%Plfegefall-Mann-siehe Profil!Wenn man dann auch noch mal Sex fragt,ist das natürlich schlimm!!!


Du beschreibst hier genau das, was Ursache für Deine drängenden Fragen sein könnte. Vater und Mutter schwerst erkrankt und nun auch das noch angeknackst, was euch in der Beziehung Kraft gegeben hat, dies alles durchzustehen. Sich in den Arm nehmen können und die Alltagssorgen für eine Weile vergessen, was nun auch nicht mehr so ohne weiteres möglich ist. - Das Problem dabei ist, dass der Gedanke daran: "alles soll wieder so sein, wie vor der Erkrankung Deines Mannes", weder seiner Libido noch der Potenz förderlich ist. Ich will Dir damit nicht sagen, dass Du Dich damit abfinden musst, abfinden musst Du Dich aber damit, dass es sich um einen langwierigen Prozess handelt, der viel gegenseitiges Verständnis erfordert.



> Seitenweise Mail`s ----Sex---Potenzprobeme!!!!und noch schlimmer!!!Nur das ist doch nicht,was man will---ist einfach nur wiederlich!!!!!
> Haben vielleicht aneinander vorbei geredet,


Das aneinander vorbeireden ist bei schriftlichen Darstellungen schnell passiert. Aus manchen Deiner Beiträge hätte man ableiten können: "Wasch mich, aber mache mich nicht nass." Daraus sind auch die eindeutig, zweideutigen Antworten, die Du in diesem Forum erhalten hast, abzuleiten.

Ich kann nur weiter raten Geduld und gegenseitigen Respekt nicht zu verlieren und wünsche, dass sich die Sorgen verringern.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Carlos

*Hallo Moni,*
*ein Grund warum Du wenig Stellungnahmen von Betroffenen mit positiver Entwicklung bisher erhalten hast, liegt einfach daran, dass hier halt in den meisten Fällen die Probleme diskutiert werden. PK- Radikal-Operierte welche über kurz oder lang wieder zur einiger Massen normalen Sexualität zurück finden und deren sonstiges Leben in normalen Bahnen verläuft sind hier im Forum kaum anzutreffen. Aber es gibt sie diese Fälle, welche ich aus meinem persönlichen Umfeld kenne. Ich selbst kann hierzu keine eigenen Erfahrungen beisteuern da ich meinen PK mit Seeds therapieren konnte und diesen* 
*seit 6 Jahren gut im Griff habe. Du hast hier ja teilweise recht gute Antworten erhalten und die unseriösen oder zynischen Beiträge, na ja, ignoriere diese ganz einfach. Mit freundlichen Grüssen und allen guten Wünschen und Geduld, Carlos*

----------


## monikamai

Hallo Carlos,
danke,für Deine Zeilen!!Es tut gut,wenn man sich auch mal verstanden fühlt.Die zynischen und unter die Gürtellinie gehende Beiträge,ist schwer abzutun--aber ich schaffe das schon!Habe ja auch schon einige gefunden,die sich per Mail,super nett melden!Ist dann alles etwas persönlicher!!!
Danke,lieben Gruss-Monikamai

----------


## Stoeff

Hi Monika,


....also ich finde dass das Thema hier keineswegs unterdrückt wird- wer sucht der findet allemal - und wenn du nur alleine auf meine Postings ( per "sämtliche Beiträge anzeigen" ) der letzten Monate klickst, findest das Thema ( und durchaus auch sehr persönlich ) zuhauf kommentiert und beschrieben. Die meisten werden darauf ( so wie ich ) jeweis wohl nur ein paar mal näher eingehen und dann eher nur mitlesen. 

Man(n) will m.E. ja weder "rumprotzen wie dolle es läuft" noch dauerhaft rumjammern was evtl. (noch) gar nicht klappt...

....dann eher mal in Geduld üben und Tee trinken ;-) 


Grüße
Stoeff

----------


## monikamai

Hallo Stoeff,
danke für die Zeilen,da ich recht neu bin,imForum,habe ich vielleicht noch nicht alle Stellen erreicht!Aber Dein Profil hat mich beeindruckt,wie offen Du geschrieben hast!Kaum einer im Forum,redet so offen!!!Ich glaube,das Du sehr viel glück gehabt hast,mit dem Thema Potenz!Aber danke!!!
Monika

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Monika,

nachfolgend möchte ich Dir, weil Du mir kürzlich meinen Hinweis verübelt hast, ein paar Zeilen eines Wissenschaftlers senden, - in der Hoffnung, dass dieser den richtigen Ton zur eigentlichen Problematik gefunden hat: 




> *Etwa 2025% der Patienten, die eine Arztpraxis aufsuchen, leiden unter sexuellen Störungen. Dabei sind, je nach auslösendem Ereignis, somatopsychische, psychosomatische, soziosomatische oder soziopsychische Störungsmodelle zu unterscheiden. Für eine effektive Behandlung ist ein biopsychosoziales Krankheitsverständnis erforderlich. Bei Patienten nach radikaler Prostatektomie wegen eines Prostatakarzinoms sind es v. a. somatopsychische Störungsmechanismen, die eine Störung der Erektion und somit der sexuellen Kommunikation bewirken. Es gibt keine Sexualstörung, die losgelöst von der Partnerschaft und dem sozialen Umfeld betrachtet werden kann. Nicht der erektionsgestörte Penis, sondern das Paar ist der Patient. Das Ziel besteht nicht allein in der Wiederherstellung einer verloren gegangenen organischen Funktionsfähigkeit, sondern in der Verbesserung der sexuellen Beziehungsqualität der Partner.*


Grüße Dieter

----------


## monikamai

> Hallo Monika,
> 
> nachfolgend möchte ich Dir, weil Du mir kürzlich meinen Hinweis verübelt hast, ein paar Zeilen eines Wissenschaftlers senden, - in der Hoffnung, dass dieser den richtigen Ton zur eigentlichen Problematik gefunden hat: 
> 
> Grüße Dieter


 Hallo nett gemeinte Ratschläge,doch wenn nicht nervendschonend oB,ist dieser Rat zwar nett gemeint,aber es ist vorbei!!!
Monika

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo nett gemeinte Ratschläge,doch wenn nicht nervendschonend oB,ist dieser Rat zwar nett gemeint,aber es ist vorbei!!!
> Monika


Hallo Monika,

von der nicht-nerverhaltenden OP ist die Erektion betroffen, nicht die Liebe der Partner zueinander. Da nun erkennbar ist, dass es hier in diesem Thema in erster Linie um die Erektion geht, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein Penis-Implantat das Richtige ist. Folgende Links vermitteln dazu einiges Wissenswertes:

http://www.ed-und-inkontinenz.de/Imp...mplantate.html

Die Funktion des Implantats wird auf der Seite, die auch einiges mehr an Infos bietet, so dargestellt:



Gruß Dieter

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Monika;

so pauschal: 

wenn nicht nervendschonend oB,ist dieser Rat zwar nett gemeint,aber es ist vorbei!!!

würde ich das nicht sehen. Die periepheren Nerven regenerieren sich durch Aussprossung aus dem Rückenmark, dies ist ein sehr langsamer Prozess,
bei mir ca.2 Jahre. Bei der Schädigungsform (man unterscheidet 4 Formen) "komplette Durchtrennung" ist es natürlich ungewiss ob die "Sprossen" dort ankommen wo sie gebraucht werden. Aber es gibt auch diese Fälle. 

Indofern gibt es Hoffung und Geduld ist gefragt.

Wichtig ist, dass man während dieser Zeit der Schwellkörperatrophierung entegegen wirkt, das kann man durch eine regelmässiges erzeugen einer Erektion durch Injektion
einer Substanz die die Tarapekelmuskulatur des Penis entspannt(Schwellkörperinjektion SKAT) tun. Und wenn den nun mal eine Erektion da ist, ja dann........Ich selbst konnte mir die Sprize nicht setzen, aber meine UROloge war so freundliche und mit etwas koordinationsgeschick ging dann auchdas andere.

Über die Zeit wenn dann die Regeneration fortgeschreitet ist kann man die Dosis reduzieren und ggf. auf PDE 5 Hemmer (VIAGRA& Co) umsteigen, damit wirds dann einfacher.

Soweit zu den rein "technischen" Sachen. 
Natürlich fehlt was wenn das eine nicht mehr funtioniert ins besondere bei meiner Frau der ja nichts fehlte. In den ersten 2 - 3 Monaten geht das noch mit Liebe und Tolreranz, aber so nach einem halben Jahr, im Sommer und im Uralub wird es gereizter, ich denke wenn wir da nicht in die Injetionsmethode eingestiegen wären hätte es sich schlecht entwickelt.

Allles alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## SabiMa

> Hallo zusammen
> Anfang September wurde ich mit der "Da Vinci"-Methode operiert.
> OP und anschliessende Reha verliefen problemlos.
> Zur evtl. Wiedererlangung der Potenz nehme ich 2 - 3 Mal pro Woche 10, selten 20 mg Cialis ein.
> Damit spürte ich schon bald ab und zu spontane nächtliche Erektionen.
> Hier liegt mein Problem/meine Unsicherheit: Habe das Gefühl, dass diese Erektionen sehr unregelmässig sind - manchmal ist jede Nacht etwas spürbar, manchmal für längere Zeit wieder "tote Hose"...
> Kann mir jemand diese Unterschiede erklären?
> 
> P.S. Libido ist so gross wie vor der OP, GV ist mit Hilfe der Vakuumpumpe problemlos möglich.


Hallo!
Ich habe schon sehr viele Erfahrungsgeschichten auf verschiedene Prostata Foren gelesen, aber noch keine war so optimistisch wie deine. Ich glaube du hattest echt Glück und ich wünsche dir gute Besserung.

----------


## Pinguin

*Erneuter Hinweis - warum ?*

Hallo Neutrum Sabima, wirst Du eigentlich in *diesem* Forum, auf das Du nun ständig aufmerksam machst, für Deinen Eifer gelobt oder hast Du nur Langeweile?

*"Versuchung ist ein Parfum, das man so lange riecht, bis man die Flasche haben möchte."*
(Jean-Paul Belmondo)

----------


## caroline

Lieber Roberto,
hier ist ganz einfach Abwarten gefragt.Nerven brauchen ihre Zeit.Hast Du Dir schon mal eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung zugezogen? Oder ein Bein gebrochen?  Oder ganz einfach eine Zerrung? Wie lange hat es gedauert bis sich der Körper vollständig erholt hat ?Niemand würde erwarten mit beidem nach einigen Wochen wieder völlig fit zu sein.Es vergehen Wochen gar Monate bis der ursprüngliche "Zustand" bzw. die Kraft wieder hergestellt ist.Nerven brauchen Zeit sich zu erholen egal in welchem Bereich.Gib Dir (und den Nervensträngen) einfach Zeit und Erholung.Warte ruhig und ohne voreiligen Ängste ab.Ich bin sicher in einigen Monaten sind Deine Befürchtungen "Schnee von gestern"
gvlg Caroline

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Wolfgang,



> wenn nicht nervendschonend oB,ist dieser Rat zwar nett gemeint,aber es ist vorbei!!!
> 
> würde ich das nicht sehen. Die periepheren Nerven regenerieren sich durch Aussprossung aus dem Rückenmark, dies ist ein sehr langsamer Prozess,
> bei mir ca.2 Jahre. Bei der Schädigungsform (man unterscheidet 4 Formen) "komplette Durchtrennung" ist es natürlich ungewiss ob die "Sprossen" dort ankommen wo sie gebraucht werden. Aber es gibt auch diese Fälle. 
> 
> Indofern gibt es Hoffung und Geduld ist gefrag.


 Darauf warte ich schon über 10 Jahre!

*Zitat von Dieter:* von der nicht-nerverhaltenden OP ist die Erektion betroffen, nicht die Liebe der Partner zueinander. Da nun erkennbar ist, dass es hier in diesem Thema in erster Linie um die Erektion geht, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein Penis-Implantat das Richtige ist. Folgende Links vermitteln dazu einiges Wissenswertes:

http://www.ed-und-inkontinenz.de/Imp...mplantate.html

Die Funktion des Implantats wird auf der Seite, die auch einiges mehr an Infos bietet, so dargestellt:



Und so wollte ich mich Januar 2005 im Klinikum Ludwigshafen am Rhein operieren lassen. Eine Urologin untersuchte mich sehr sorgfältig vor der OP und stellte ein nicht ganz eindeutiges Lokalrezidiv fest und der Oberarzt meinte, ich sollte zuerst bestrahlen lassen dann könne ich wieder kommen!

In der Zwischenzeit, danach und in der Zukunft brauche ich gar nicht mehr daran denken.

Gruß Helmut

----------

